# Best Fastener?



## devol_drywall (May 28, 2009)

Whats the best fastener for fastening to 12 GA. steel? Looking at these with my 2500 rpm screw guns

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/marker/44080/


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

We use all Marker screws. Though I'm not much on pricing of metal stud screws (self tappers) but $100 a box sounds spendy. Especially when we pay $30 a box for 6 x 1 1/4 for residential screws


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Those self-drillers for heavy ga. steel will run over a C-note easy.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That shows what I know. ha


----------

